# USWNT ages in 4 years



## oh canada (Jul 8, 2019)

I know, they just won 24 hours ago, but since the interest/attention to the team is really high right now, I thought I'd ask...Can we really expect most of these women to do it again in 4 years?  If Jill continues as coach, she will need to work hard on identifying the younger pipeline:

Sauerbrun - 38
Neymorg - 34
Rapinoe - 38
Lloyd - 40
Heath - 35
Ertz - 31
Press - 34
Krieger - 38
OHara - 34
Dunn - 31
Harris - 37
Long - 35
Naeher - 35
McDonald - 35


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2019)

oh canada said:


> I know, they just won 24 hours ago, but since the interest/attention to the team is really high right now, I thought I'd ask...Can we really expect most of these women to do it again in 4 years?  If Jill continues as coach, she will need to work hard on identifying the younger pipeline:
> 
> Sauerbrun - 38
> Neymorg - 34
> ...


34 is apparently not too old.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 8, 2019)

oh canada said:


> I know, they just won 24 hours ago, but since the interest/attention to the team is really high right now, I thought I'd ask...Can we really expect most of these women to do it again in 4 years?  If Jill continues as coach, she will need to work hard on identifying the younger pipeline:
> 
> Sauerbrun - 38
> Neymorg - 34
> ...


Most on that list will likely not be there next time around. Wasn’t Ellis suppose to be walking away after this tourney?


----------



## oh canada (Jul 8, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Most on that list will likely not be there next time around. Wasn’t Ellis suppose to be walking away after this tourney?


her contract ends in a month but there is a 1-year option/extension through the olympics next year.  She's paid a bargain at $500K/year.  I think she goes one more year with this same crew and tries to solve unfinished business by winning the gold in Tokyo.  No France and no Germany in the olympics will make that task easier.  Only England or Sweden could likely, yet doubtfully, wreck her plans.  Then retire without much else to accomplish and spend time with daughter and wife.


----------



## Glen (Jul 8, 2019)

oh canada said:


> her contract ends in a month but there is a 1-year option/extension through the olympics next year.  She's paid a bargain at $500K/year.  I think she goes one more year with this same crew and tries to solve unfinished business by winning the gold in Tokyo.  No France and no Germany in the olympics will make that task easier.  Only England or Sweden could likely, yet doubtfully, wreck her plans.  Then retire without much else to accomplish and spend time with daughter and wife.


How is 500K a bargain?  What coaching job would pay her more?  Or other job that she is qualified for?  Is she even a good coach?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 8, 2019)

There is a short list of players from the U20 and u17 teams  that they have been training for years - I would guess they will fill in from that pool


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2019)

Glen said:


> How is 500K a bargain?  What coaching job would pay her more?  Or other job that she is qualified for?  Is she even a good coach?


Despite any opinion, how many coaches can say they’ve won back to back world championships?


----------



## Glen (Jul 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Despite any opinion, how many coaches can say they’ve won back to back world championships?


I'm sure that was Luke Walton's approach to contract negotiations too.  He was 24-0 to start the season with the Warriors and 39-4 overall.  But, as Luke showed, an overwhelming talent pool only needs a competent coach.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2019)

Glen said:


> I'm sure that was Luke Walton's approach to contract negotiations too.  He was 24-0 to start the season with the Warriors and 39-4 overall.  But, as Luke showed, an overwhelming talent pool only needs a competent coach.


Luke was an Assistant standing in for a HC.  Not sure your comparison is Apples to Apples.


----------



## Frank (Jul 14, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Despite any opinion, how many coaches can say they’ve won back to back world championships?


I think the original response stands. I believe there is no other job in the women’s coaching world that would pay her more regardless of success. As such, explain the bargain. She is likely the highest paid women’s soccer coach in the world.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2019)

Frank said:


> I think the original response stands. I believe there is no other job in the women’s coaching world that would pay her more regardless of success. As such, explain the bargain. She is likely the highest paid women’s soccer coach in the world.


Never said she was a bargain, but would consider that we are getting our monies worth.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 19, 2019)

Frank said:


> I think the original response stands. I believe there is no other job in the women’s coaching world that would pay her more regardless of success. As such, explain the bargain. She is likely the highest paid women’s soccer coach in the world.


Florida's coach gets paid in that wheelhouse plus she gets money from camps and other non-Florida stuff.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 19, 2019)

"bargain" because US Soccer will want her to stay. And, if/when they sign her to a new deal, they will definitely have to pay her more than her current rate of $500K.  So, instead of having to pay her 750K or $1MM per year, the 1-year option works in their favor, keeping her salary at $500K for 12 months.  If you don't think she will be offered more than 500k by US Soccer to stay longer than the one year, then it's a good thing you're not her agent.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2019)

oh canada said:


> "bargain" because US Soccer will want her to stay. And, if/when they sign her to a new deal, they will definitely have to pay her more than her current rate of $500K.  So, instead of having to pay her 750K or $1MM per year, the 1-year option works in their favor, keeping her salary at $500K for 12 months.  If you don't think she will be offered more than 500k by US Soccer to stay longer than the one year, then it's a good thing you're not her agent.


She should hire Mino Raiola or Neymar’s dad.


----------



## Glen (Jul 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Florida's coach gets paid in that wheelhouse plus she gets money from camps and other non-Florida stuff.


I thought you were just saying how thin the international game is - essentially very little competition.  Why are you defending the ridiculous salary for Jill?  And no one at these non-profits should be making that much. But that problem is much bigger ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Glen said:


> I thought you were just saying how thin the international game is - essentially very little competition.  Why are you defending the ridiculous salary for Jill?  And no one at these non-profits should be making that much. But that problem is much bigger ...


Before I donate I always check the salary of the CEO.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2019)

Glen said:


> I thought you were just saying how thin the international game is - essentially very little competition.  Why are you defending the ridiculous salary for Jill?  And no one at these non-profits should be making that much. But that problem is much bigger ...


I’m not defending her salary at all.  I was just mentioning that Becky Burleigh makes a ton too.  Those are the two highest paid women’s soccer coaches that I know of.


----------



## Glen (Jul 21, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m not defending her salary at all.  I was just mentioning that Becky Burleigh makes a ton too.  Those are the two highest paid women’s soccer coaches that I know of.


My bad.  I don’t want to come across as someone who doesn’t think women should be paid well.  I have more of a problem with berhalter and his brother’s ridiculous salary.  I especially have a problem since we subsidize these salaries as tax payers.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2019)

Glen said:


> My bad.  I don’t want to come across as someone who doesn’t think women should be paid well.  I have more of a problem with berhalter and his brother’s ridiculous salary.  I especially have a problem since we subsidize these salaries as tax payers.


And I agree with you wholeheartedly when it comes to the national teams.  I do believe that colleges should be able to pay whatever they want and can afford.  No reason not to pay, for example, Oklahoma’s softball coach $900k a year (that is the actual number by the way) if the school can afford it.  I mean they are paying their football coach $6.5 million a year so why not pay for the best.

And I didn’t take it as you thinking that women shouldn’t be paid equally.  The issue as if relates to sports is complicated and obviously has a correlation to the revenue that is involved.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> And I agree with you wholeheartedly when it comes to the national teams.  I do believe that colleges should be able to pay whatever they want and can afford.  No reason not to pay, for example, Oklahoma’s softball coach $900k a year (that is the actual number by the way) if the school can afford it.  I mean they are paying their football coach $6.5 million a year so why not pay for the best.
> 
> And I didn’t take it as you thinking that women shouldn’t be paid equally.  The issue as if relates to sports is complicated and obviously has a correlation to the revenue that is involved.


How much revenue does Oklahoma women's software generate?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> How much revenue does Oklahoma women's software generate?


Not sure but their SOFTBALL team fills up their stadium.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Not sure but their SOFTBALL team fills up their stadium.


Nice catch.  

Average home attendance in 2018 was 1607.  The stadium apparently holds many more than that, since there were over 9,000 in CWS games over the years.

http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/stats/SB_Records/2019/Attendance.pdf


----------



## MWN (Aug 9, 2019)

Glen said:


> My bad.  I don’t want to come across as someone who doesn’t think women should be paid well.  I have more of a problem with berhalter and his brother’s ridiculous salary.  I especially have a problem since we subsidize these salaries as tax payers.


The US Soccer Federation is a 501(c)(3), thus, tax exempt, but is not funded with direct tax payer dollars.  No grants or other funding from tax payers (unless you consider the fact it does not pay taxes, subsidies, but that would be the case for all tax-exempt organizations)


----------



## Glen (Aug 16, 2019)

MWN said:


> The US Soccer Federation is a 501(c)(3), thus, tax exempt, but is not funded with direct tax payer dollars.  No grants or other funding from tax payers (unless you consider the fact it does not pay taxes, subsidies, but that would be the case for all tax-exempt organizations)


Donations to US Soccer are tax deductible.


----------

